# Pm ultra  precision  drill chuck ???



## umahunter (Feb 17, 2018)

Does anyone  have  the ultra precision drill chuck precision matthews  sells if so how do you like it is it worth the 130 bucks ??? http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/18-58-ultra-high-precision-keyless-drill-chuck/


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Feb 17, 2018)

Love it, silky smooth, no issues at all, but have not used it much yet.

David.


----------



## Alan H. (Feb 17, 2018)

I have one for my mill and it is very nice.  Jaws seem to work well and have had no slippage but I do tighten it with the spanner. 

I use a smaller Albrecht more often but when the bigger capacity is needed, out it comes and does a fine job.

I bought it with my PM mill as part of the order.


----------



## umahunter (Feb 18, 2018)

Yea I'm looking to eventually upgrade from the janky loose one that cam with my mill


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 18, 2018)

I have that, and it's smaller brother for my mill. They are silky smooth, and accurate. Use them all the time.

I even have one for my lathe.


----------



## SSage (Feb 18, 2018)

I have two, one mt3 and a r8. I would buy one again. Both are very smooth and have held up to almost daily use for months now, bought my first one last October, still works great. I had no hesitation buying another one for the new mill, very nice chucks in my opinion.


----------



## Kamloopsendo (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been wondering about those chucks as well, good to hear only good things as I was looking at LLambrich which is a whole lot more $.  As I just ordered a 935 I might add them to the order and save shipping.  Thanks for starting the thread.
Alex


----------



## AirWolf (Feb 19, 2018)

Like the others mentioned, mine is also silky smooth and works perfectly.


----------



## umahunter (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks guys I'll add that to the never ending tool buy list lol


----------



## Bamban (Feb 21, 2018)

Found an old video, I just uploaded to YouTube, easier to post on the forum.

Watch "PM Drill Chuck" on YouTube


----------

